# Me cago del miedo



## Estrella

Hola de nuevo compañeros,

Ando muy prolífica hoy, por lo visto.

¿Cómo dirían en inglés la expresión "me cago del miedo"?

"No lo amo, pero me cago del miedo de quedarme sola", es un ejemplo, solamente.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Mei

Hola, 

jeje, decir "I'm so scary" no es tan contundente como "me cago de miedo" (cuando dices esto es que algo te hace mucho yuyu, no?)... 

Saludos

Mei


----------



## flightgoddess

'Afraid' would be the most basic translation and carries the correct meaning. I'm not sure if there is an idiomatic expression like you have, at least none are used locally where I am from.


----------



## exe

Estrella said:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo compañeros,
> 
> Ando muy prolífica hoy, por lo visto.
> 
> ¿Cómo dirían en inglés la expresión "me cago del miedo"?
> 
> "No lo amo, pero me cago del miedo de quedarme sola", es un ejemplo, solamente.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



he escuchado "...i'm scared to death...". no sé si podríamos cambiar "to death" por "to sh*t.."?

saludos


----------



## Like an Angel

La verdad vamos a tener que esperar que algún nativo nos provea algo de jerga, porque como te dijo Mei, scary no es precisamente la misma expresión... podría ser _I don't love him, but it f***ing scaries me off the idea of being alone for ever_. Saludos y no temas


----------



## mexnack

yo solo conozco "It scares the shit out of me"
Un saludo


----------



## Mei

mexnack said:
			
		

> yo solo conozco "It scares the shit out of me"
> Un saludo


 
Toma ya! Me la apunto! 

Mei


----------



## Like an Angel

Mei said:
			
		

> Toma ya! Me la apunto!
> 
> Mei


 
je je je, yo también... ahora que la leo, es posible que alguna vez haya visto "It scares the crap out of me"


----------



## Mei

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> je je je, yo también... ahora que la leo, es posible que alguna vez haya visto "It scares the crap out of me"


 
jajjaja caray, teneis muchos recursos linguísticos! Ésta también es buena!  

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

mexnack said:
			
		

> yo solo conozco "It scares the shit out of me"
> Un saludo


mexnack, para mi, tu respuesta es perfecta! 

cuando se está muy asustado, también se puede decir: "I'm shitless scared" , ésta también mola no, Mei?


----------



## Mei

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> mexnack, para mi, tu respuesta es perfecta!
> 
> cuando se está muy asustado, también se puede decir: "I'm shitless scared" , ésta también mola no, Mei?


 
Po zi! Otra para la colección!

Saludos

Mei


----------



## mexnack

me gusta la frase de Roi, creo que traduce más la frase inicial, ya que no tiene que identificar el agente. Es distinto tener miedo que causar miedo.
Lamento haber desmadrado un poco el hilo.
Un saludo


----------



## Lizajoy

Creo que es "I'm scared sh*tless"... no al reves...


Lizajoy


----------



## Enlasarenas

"It scares the hell outta me" es otra variante... muy típicamente americana 

Salu2


----------



## Lizajoy

Y suena menos fuerte (a mis oidos eeunidenses). Sh*t es una de esas siete palabras que no se podian decir en los medios de comunicacion (no se si rige todavia esta regla...), mientras hell no suena tan feo (en mi opinion)

Lizajoy


----------



## codjak

I would prefer “I’m scared (frightened) to death”.  It is more appropriate in any setting.


----------



## benraquel

Mei, no puedes usar "I'm so scary" dentro del contexto que hablamos. Aunque no queda en la traduccion a la que nos estamos refiriendo, lo que escribiste se diria "I'm so scared". Lo que dice Exe "I'm scared to death" y mexnack "it scares the shit out of me", Like an angel "it scares the crap out of me", Enlasarenas "it scares the hell outta me" son los mas correctos y transmiten casi el mismo mensaje. Los demas son un poco dudosos. Solo contribuyo de lo que se en el mundo de la traduccion como todos ustedes.


----------



## Estrella

Muchas gracias compañeros!!

luego entonces, ¿es correcto decir "it scares the shit out of me to be alone"?


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Enlasarenas

Creo que sería mejor decir: "Being alone scares the shit out of me"

Any comments on that?

Salu2


----------



## Estrella

Gracias Enlasarenas!


----------



## detiquilin

lol. I love reading these forums. 

I prefer to use the ever so eloquent (yes, I am being sarcastic) ' I was scared sh*tless!'
Another variant but still funny.


----------



## jess oh seven

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> jeje, decir "I'm so scary" no es tan contundente como "me cago de miedo" (cuando dices esto es que algo te hace mucho yuyu, no?)...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mei


"I'm so scary" significa que TU das miedo.... 

"me cago del miedo" puede ser "I'm shit-scared" o "I'm fucking terrified/scared/afraid" en inglés.... o cuando te refieres a una cosa que te da miedo.... "(tal cosa) scares the shit out of me!"


----------



## Mei

benraquel said:
			
		

> Mei, no puedes usar "I'm so scary" dentro del contexto que hablamos. Aunque no queda en la traduccion a la que nos estamos refiriendo, lo que escribiste se diria "I'm so scared". Lo que dice Exe "I'm scared to death" y mexnack "it scares the shit out of me", Like an angel "it scares the crap out of me", Enlasarenas "it scares the hell outta me" son los mas correctos y transmiten casi el mismo mensaje. Los demas son un poco dudosos. Solo contribuyo de lo que se en el mundo de la traduccion como todos ustedes.


 
Ok, es lo primero que pensé. Gracias!

Mei


----------



## fool4jesus

I should note that all of these expressions with s**t, hell, etc are pretty crude. I'd probably say "It scares the heck out of me" (heck=euphemism for hell).


----------



## benraquel

I should note that all of these expressions with s**t, hell, etc are pretty crude. I'd probably say "It scares the heck out of me" (heck=euphemism for hell).


Yo estoy de acuerdo con Fool4jesus y solo di mi punto de vista como traductor y no necesariamente porque me gusten dichas expresiones. Sin embargo, nosotros los traductores hacemos el trabajo y nada mas.


----------



## swift_precision

Enlasarenas said:
			
		

> Creo que sería mejor decir: "Being alone scares the shit out of me"
> 
> Any comments on that?
> 
> Salu2


 
Perfecto!!


----------



## cirrus

In British English you will often here the phrase to brick it.  It means you are scared shitless eg I am absolutely bricking it about tomorrow's exam.


----------



## detiquilin

Having given you my version, I did forget to clarify that I only say that around friends and some family, never around my elders, supervisors, or children. If my mother ever heard me say that in English or Spanish, the outcome would result in less teeth. lol. It is simply something very slangish that is not said in polite company.  I also agree with Fool4Jesus to say something less crude.


----------



## joshua

Estrella said:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo compañeros,
> 
> Ando muy prolífica hoy, por lo visto.
> 
> ¿Cómo dirían en inglés la expresión "me cago del miedo"?
> 
> "No lo amo, pero me cago del miedo de quedarme sola", es un ejemplo, solamente.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


 

podria ser algo asi ( I don't love him, but just the idea of being lonely it dreads me).  saludos.


----------



## E-J

joshua, te hago una pequeña aclaración:

I don't love him, but I dread the idea of being alone.


----------



## jacinta

Enlasarenas said:
			
		

> Creo que sería mejor decir: "Being alone scares the shit out of me"
> 
> Any comments on that?
> 
> Salu2


Como yo no puedo decir shit (por ser tan correcta ) , digo "Being alone scares me *silly*".  Es otra opción.  (La verdad es que me encanta estar sola.)


----------



## E-J

Entonces, jacinta, esta versión menos vulgar fue inventada especialmente para ti: 

_(The idea of) being alone scares me *spit*less. _


----------



## Estrella

Hey Jacinta, 
Thank you for your suggestion "The idea of being alone dreads me", that sounds elegant.


----------



## E-J

Estrella said:
			
		

> Hey Jacinta,
> Thank you for your suggestion "The idea of being alone dreads me", that sounds elegant.


 
Unfortunately, to a native English speaker, it sounds wrong.

You'd have to say: 

"The idea of being alone fills me with dread"

OR 

"I dread the idea of being alone"


----------



## Estrella

I did not know it.

Thanks for the correction E-J  .


----------



## ampurdan

cirrus said:
			
		

> In British English you will often here the phrase to brick it. It means you are scared shitless eg I am absolutely bricking it about tomorrow's exam.


 
So the idea is that your fears are metaphorically as thick as a brick... Or else, do you associate the features of a brick with those of a piece of human excrement?


----------



## X-Girl 007

Otra expresion que he escuchado es "I'm shit scared"


----------



## cirrus

ampurdan said:
			
		

> So the idea is that your fears are metaphorically as thick as a brick... Or else, do you associate the features of a brick with those of a piece of human excrement?


 
It's more to do with the latter - sh*tting bricks.


----------



## SaritaMackita

cirrus said:
			
		

> In British English you will often here the phrase to brick it. It means you are scared shitless eg I am absolutely bricking it about tomorrow's exam.


 
I like the brick thing.  That's cute.  Yeah, we definitely don't use that in the US.  But on the test note, when I anticipate failing a test, I like to say (pretty crudely--just so you know) "That test is going to kick my a**".  And then if someone is really worried about a test and just can't funtion normally because of it, you might say they are "flipping out about the test" (note also that someone can "flip out" when they are angry as well--and start going crazy about it--probably by arguing).

Just as a few side notes...hope someone finds them useful.
Sarah


----------



## ampurdan

I enjoyed your post Sarita, specially the thing about flipping out... You know, in Spain, we use the word "flipar". 

I don't know where it comes from. Anyway, its sense is not that of getting angry or turning around. I think first it meant "to get high on drugs" as WR says, but it has evolved and people say "estás flipando (en colores)" to mean that what you've just said is very inapropriate (as if it has been said by someone under the effects of a drug). 

People also say "estoy flipando" when they don't believe what has been told to them or even what they are looking at.

On the other hand, at least in my region, when someone fears that is going to fail a test or an exam, she or he may say "Me van a follar", which means something like "they're going to f*** me". Also "me van a dejar el culo como la bandera the Japón", which is "They are going to make my *ss look like the flag of Japan".


----------



## yankacha

you could also say simply "I'm scared shit". so you could say "I'm scared shit of being alone/lonely."


----------



## Mirlo

Like an Angel said:


> La verdad vamos a tener que esperar que algún nativo nos provea algo de jerga, porque como te dijo Mei, scary no es precisamente la misma expresión... podría ser _I don't love him, but it f***ing *scaries me off  (scare me off=me asusta)*_
> _the idea of being alone for ever_. Saludos y no temas


 
_I don't love him, but it f***ing scares me to be alone"_

_saludos,_


----------



## yankacha

you mean f***ing scare*s *me to be alon*e.*


----------



## Mirlo

yankacha said:


> you mean f***ing scare*s *me to be alon*e.*


Yep, you're right!!!


----------



## Kevin R

Las expresiónes con la palabra "shit" o "shitless" son muy vulgares;  es mucho mas acceptable usar la terma "witless":   -  "I was scared witless"...

Saludos..


----------



## Like an Angel

Mirlo said:


> _I don't love him, but it f***ing scares me to be alone"_
> 
> _saludos,_


 
Gracias por la corrección Mirlo, pero no entiendo por qué no puedo decirlo así. ¿Me podrías explicar?

Gracias


----------



## Like an Angel

Kevin R said:


> Las expresiónes con la palabra "shit" o "shitless" son muy vulgares; es mucho mas acceptable usar la terma "witless": - "I was scared witless"...
> 
> Saludos..


 
Gracias por la advertencia Kevin R, pero tené en cuenta que la expresión _me cago del miedo_ no es digna de ningún señorito inglés


----------



## Meleros

Yo creo que también se podría decir: _I'm scare_ _dying._


----------



## Mirlo

Like an Angel said:


> Gracias por la corrección Mirlo, pero no entiendo por qué no puedo decirlo así. ¿Me podrías explicar?
> 
> Gracias


 
_but it f***ing _*scaries me off *

*Perdona es sólo que: no es scaries, es: scares me off*


*Saludos,*


----------



## Like an Angel

Ah ¡gracias Mirlo!, creí que había algún problema con la construcción. Ese error ya lo había notado, gracias por corregirlo.

Saludos


----------



## Paul Clancy

Roi Marphille said:


> mexnack, para mi, tu respuesta es perfecta!
> 
> cuando se está muy asustado, también se puede decir: "I'm shitless scared" , ésta también mola no, Mei?



I think you mean "I'm shit scared" or I'm scared shitless not "I'm shitless scared" which is incorrect

Other options might be

I dread the thought of being alone
I'm terrified at the thought of being alone
To be left alone would scare the shit out of me
To be left on my own would terrify me
I'd shit a brick if I was left on my own


----------

